# Olive Oil Export to England



## Sujohnson (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, we have a house in Abruzzo and picked and pressed our Olives to oil in November. We made 80 ltrs of oil and are struggling to get someone to export it back to England! Any ideas or advice will be very welcome, thanks.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Sujohnson said:


> Hi everyone, we have a house in Abruzzo and picked and pressed our Olives to oil in November. We made 80 ltrs of oil and are struggling to get someone to export it back to England! Any ideas or advice will be very welcome, thanks.


Hi Su,

In true forum style I am going to steal from another thread and post it here.

Geordieborn gave me the contact for a guy who maybe able to help me recently so I will be more than happy to pass it on to you. Below is a copy of Geordieborns post to me.

Not too sure if this guy is still doing this type of work or how much he costs. His name is Duncan and his last contact details I have are:-
email: [email protected]

tel: 3927841285 (Italy) 07925 346046 (UK)
Last I heard he was very, very busy and back and forwards between Italy and the UK regular.

Not sure if the fact it is food stuffs will make a difference but no harm in asking.

Kenzo


----------



## Sujohnson (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you! I have emailed him this morning so will see if I get a reply. Su


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Sujohnson said:


> Thank you! I have emailed him this morning so will see if I get a reply. Su


Su, let us know how you get on as I was planning on doing exactly the same for oil we have here in Abruzzo. The fact Duncan is (was) based here himself Im sure will help, that is if he is still doing this type of work.


----------



## Sujohnson (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi, he replied very promptly and he is still exporting Oil usually around November but he said our quantities were too small as it would only be 40/60 ltrs at the most as we sell some in Italy and keep some for our own use. He said the cost would be too expensive as he usually deals in hundreds of litres.
If we do find anyone else I will let you know. It is very frustrating when we do all the work and then cannot enjoy the Oil in England! I presume you are in the same position?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I’m guessing Duncan is very busy these days as I know he used to take all and everything for lots of different people. It may be that he is still our best bet as we don’t live that far from him in Italy, but then again it would depend on how far north he is going in the UK. Have you looked into sending it by one of the bigger delivery companies, I’m sure someone on the local Abruzzo forum said it was viable? Obviously if I hear of anything I’ll post back here. Previously we have taken 3L canned back in hold luggage, but I don’t think you are supposed to and it was a worry, even though it was almost the only thing in the case. We’ve also bought 100ml glass bottles at the ferramenta and took 4 each as hand luggage. At a push you could get 5 in a bag, but it is still only a litre at a time and not too safe at that, but we love the oil…


----------



## Sujohnson (Jun 24, 2010)

Exactly we love the Oil too! I have just booked our flights to go back in May/June and have checked a case in for the trip back so will bring at least one 5ltr tin but as you say it is worrying and we don't want to risk having it confiscated! We will keep looking.


----------

